# How has Raleigh touched your cycling life?



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2012)

Another thread on CTC praises the Raleigh Grifter and it occured to me that such a long established company with such a diverse range of products most have impacted our cycling at one or many points during our lives. So what have experieces with marque been?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Dec 2012)

Experiences have been generally good, but the first of their Vietmanese bikes that I bought eventually taught me that brand loyalty is unhelpful. But in terms of reasonable quality bikes at accessible prices then yes, I guess I could say I still think of Raleigh in affectionate ways.


----------



## aces_up1504 (19 Dec 2012)

Raleigh were my first ever bikes, 1stly a BMX bike in the early 80s followed by a 5 speed Racer a few years later, which met an untimely end when racing round the block with other kids, having the back end clipped and very sudden stop with a parked car head on!


----------



## Grayduff (19 Dec 2012)

Raleigh Europa 10 speed Red and beautifull Xmax present 1979,,Brilliant lasted forever or until i left home that is  wish i still had it..


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Dec 2012)

I still have a Raleigh Phaser from my Childhood !







My first "real" bike was a Raleigh Wayfarer


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (19 Dec 2012)

The first love of my life was my Raleigh Bianca that I got for Christmas 1987. It was a shimery lilac colour, the white saddle had a silver trim and there was a rack with a wee bag on the back and I'm sure the rims were chrome. I loved that bike and rode it into the ground and sold it to the kid upstairs for DM50 when I was about 10 and too big for it. I bought a budgie with the money and it died before the bike did 

I have a look on ebay every so often and the odd one pops up.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Dec 2012)

Yellow Raleigh Boxer... my first bike 
Christmas day moring of 81/82 (I think)


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (19 Dec 2012)

My first Raleigh was a Mark 1 Chopper. Me and my brother cycled miles on them. My next Raleigh was a 10 speed Stratos, bought in 1983. I went on to do LEJOG on that in 1985. I sold it to a mate in 1986 and bought a custom built steel framed beauty from Harry Hall in Manchester.


----------



## Saluki (19 Dec 2012)

My Dad had a bike shop when I was a kid and I grew up with Raleigh bikes. The Raleigh Twenty that I got for my 11th birthday was a shocker though. I hated it with a passion as I was 11, not 60! After that I had a red Raleigh with drop handlebars, 5 or 6 gears but the logos were missing so not sure what it was. By this time I was saving for a Claude Butler!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Dec 2012)

I think all of my childhood bikes were Raleighs . I particularly remember one that lasted a long time that was retired at the age of 11/12. It was the same blue as the phaser pictured above with white tyres and a box bag on the rack.

I recently bought a vintage Raleigh Caprice, to satisfy my need for a girly bike, though it's totally impractical for the hilly area I live in, I love it and it's in really good order!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2012)

My MTB is a Raleigh


----------



## Cheddar George (19 Dec 2012)

Bright red Tomahawk, Christmas present from mum and dad. Christmas has never been so good.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2012)

Sara_H said:


> I think all of my childhood bikes were Raleighs . I particularly remember one that lasted a long time that was retired at the age of 11/12. It was the same blue as the phaser pictured above with white tyres and a box bag on the rack.
> 
> *I recently bought a vintage Raleigh Caprice, to satisfy my need for a girly bike, though it's totally impractical for the hilly area I live in, I love it and it's in really good order!*


 
Put a 22 or 24 tooth sprocket on the Sturmey hub and be surprised how easy to ride it will be.


----------



## clarion (19 Dec 2012)

My first bike was a Raleigh Jeep. Weighed a ton, single speed, but took everything a young lad could throw at it.

Raleigh was the only bike brand I knew, and the shop on Abbey Street had some lovely red and yellow Raleighs in the window - Record, Ace etc. But I never got one. 

Many years later (2007, in fact), I sent my Orbit for a respray, and bought a road bike for £70 off ebay. It was a Raleigh, though which model it was I never discovered. It had 700x19c tyres, but that didn't stop me taking it off road.

It's sad to see famous names such as Raleigh, Viking, Claud Butler and even Muddy Fox being used for inferior products, though two of those have definitely made a move upmarket in the last few years.


----------



## wheeliebin (19 Dec 2012)

I have some Raleigh inner tubes


----------



## Sara_H (19 Dec 2012)

tyred said:


> Put a 22 or 24 tooth sprocket on the Sturmey hub and be surprised how easy to ride it will be.


Yes, I plan to in spring. it's got a three speed Sturmey and I was surprised how far uphill it got me, but plan to get the sprocket changed when I have it serviced.


----------



## Lanzecki (19 Dec 2012)

My first memory was of a Raleigh Boxer (Yellow BMX type Thing) It came with a yellow jacket as well.

My second was a Raleigh racer that I couldn't name. 10 speed I think and blue. My memory fails when I need to remember stuff from last week, so looking back to the 70's and eighties is almost painful.


**Edit** I just google'd a picture of the Raleigh Boxer : here
Less BMXish then I remember. Not to mention a really spongy saddle


----------



## Teuchter (19 Dec 2012)

When I was a kid in the 70s, everyone rode Raleighs. We still have two old Raleighs in our household right now... an old Twenty for my wife for the rare occasions when she can be persuaded to take to two wheels and a "Transit" roadster that I ride when I want to just chill out and enjoy the scenery. Both have Sturmey Archer 3 speed hubs and steel rims. I bought them as a pair a few years ago from an old couple who had owned them from new but had hardly used them.

In addition when growing up I had (in chronological order):
Raleigh Budgie
Raleigh Strika
Raleigh Grifter

After that I got a Puch road bike.


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Dec 2012)

His direct influence has been limited, as he died some centuries before my birth.

However, his vigorous efforts to encourage the colonisation of the new World may have led indirectly to the birth in the last century of a gentleman who, by not winning the Tour de France more times than anyone else hasn't won it, had a profound effect on the perception of cycling in North America and Europe.

Also, I believe he invented the potato, which forms the basis of much of my carbo-loading pre-race diet.

He did not ride a bicycle or advocate the riding of one.


----------



## Globalti (19 Dec 2012)

My return to cycling as an adult happened when I glanced in a bike shop window in Harrogate and spotted a Raleigh Maverick. It looked so stunning in white and yellow with red graphics that I fell in love and paid £199.99 there and then on my Barclaycard and rode it straight home. I simply could not believe a bike could do what it could do and it turned my world upside-down; up to that moment I was getting overweight and basically bored and depressed but the discovery of mountain biking took me off in a whole new direction.


----------



## Norm (19 Dec 2012)

Nothing 'on trend' for me but a Wayfarer was my first proper bike when I was... oh, about 14?


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> His direct influence has been limited, as he died some centuries before my birth.
> 
> However, his vigorous efforts to encourage the colonisation of the new World may have led indirectly to the birth in the last century of a gentleman who, by not winning the Tour de France more times than anyone else hasn't won it, had a profound effect on the perception of cycling in North America and Europe.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't he also bring us tobacco, that great cycle enhancing drug?


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Dec 2012)

tyred said:


> Didn't he also bring us tobacco, that great cycle enhancing drug?


 
This is nonsense. Of course he didn't invent tobacco.

You are confusing the puerile musings of Bob Newhart with the very real and serious study of History.

If you have nothing more adult to add, please restrict your writing to cycling or climb into a very small box and make a noise like an angry oyster.

Thank you.


----------



## doug (19 Dec 2012)

I've had a couple of Raleighs, my first racer (3rd bike) was a mid 1970's silver child size Raleigh Sun 5speed, first adult sized bike was an early 80s black and gold Raleigh Record 12 speed.


----------



## MrJamie (19 Dec 2012)

This must be about 20 years old, although it hardly got any significant mileage. Its my "don't care if it gets stolen" bike, runs surprisingly well though.


----------



## Lanzecki (19 Dec 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> noise like an angry oyster.


 
Please tell me what that sounds like. One of lifes unanswered questions. along with why did kamakazie pilots wear crash helmets.


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Dec 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> Please tell me what that sounds like. One of lifes unanswered questions. along with why did kamakazie pilots wear crash helmets.


 
I can't tell you.

You need to become an oyster and then become angry or vice versa. The process can be vertical if the juxtaposed ply-forming method proves challenging.

It's a Stanislavski thing, really. If you find the anger and the oyster, you will find the voice. 

It may take some days. Ketchup or a Slovak folk melody from a muted trumpet might help. By the same token, they might not.

I am making the noise as I type, but it does not easily offer its complex structure of interwoven sound and silence to the keyboard.

I have tried my very best to help, but I fear I have not.


----------



## HovR (19 Dec 2012)

Had all Raleigh bikes as a child, and then stopped cycling for a long while.

When I was first getting back in to cycling I bought another Raleigh.. Although at the time I didn't realize it was a Raleigh full suspension BSO (it's Raleigh, it must be good! Or not.) I've been wary of Raleigh since then, definitely not what they used to be.

Fast forward some years from then, I'm now in the process of rebuilding a Raleigh Royale which I believe is from the 60's.


----------



## Minotier (19 Dec 2012)

The first bike I had was a Sunbeam with huge balloon like white tyres, from then on it was all Raleigh. 
A red RSW 14 at 9,got me some stick but I went miles on it, then my best ever childhood bike a 3 speed Raleigh Rebel. Aged 13 I rode it to death. 
In my early twenties I attained a Supersport 12 and that soon made way for the beautiful 1983 Clubman that is still as good as new and I currently use as my winter bike.
Since then I have had 2 Peugeots, an Olmo and a Falcon. But my old Rebel will always be dear to my heart, it was the last present my dad bought me and I will cherish the memories of us out together chatting and enjoying the sunshine, me on the Rebel and he on his trusty Triumph. Happy days.


----------



## Get In The Van (19 Dec 2012)

went like this for me...






then this, although i thought i was the dogs dagglies when i put actual Skyways on





Then to my first 'road' bike





I loved my Raleigh bikes


----------



## Sandra6 (19 Dec 2012)

My one and only new bike as a child was a Raleigh disco -it was blue. I really wanted one with a seat on the bike and tassles but it was out of budget so the disco it was. 
I got it when I was 7 and rode it for years, then it lived in the shed for a couple more before being given to a neighbours daughter. Her older brother did it up and it was passed down to her neice years later. I think they gave me a fiver for it.


----------



## gbb (19 Dec 2012)

Never had new bikes as a kid, but i remember i had a Raleigh that had solid tyres ...and at some stage a Raleigh 5 speed, but with traditional town type straight bars.
Raleigh Chimera, my first new roadbike, steel, forerunner to the Airlites, heavy but very very dependable over the 6000 miles i had it. I doubt it was made in the UK, but the quality was good for a budget bike.
Still have a 531 Raleigh Clubman, made at Special Products in Worksop, very very smooth although dated in its looks now of course.
Having spent most of my formative years in Nottingham, Raleigh was a huge employer then....i've always had a soft spot for Raleigh, they seem as English as tea and scones.


----------



## outlash (19 Dec 2012)

I briefly owned a chopper when I was a wee one but had a lengthy love affair with an Ultra Burner while my brother had a Pro Burner. Schmoov .

Before I bought my current bike, I almost went for the airlite 100 but...


Tony..


----------



## Twilkes (19 Dec 2012)

When I was little, Raleigh was the Mars Bar/Coke/Walkers of bikes, although I never had one myself. Bought one of the last model Raleighs to be made in the UK in 2000, did Jogle on it and treated it like poo until it was stripped for parts when I left it outside the Computer Science building of Manchester University for two months because it had a puncture. Treat 'em mean.....

Have a Raleigh Pioneer now which cost about £300 and has done me well, survived some 200 mile weekends with a tent on the back, and is now slowly dying in a winter commute. It fits me well and rides like a shire horse. I have no idea what bike I would buy if this one went kaput, hopefully I can just keep replacing parts on it. Although that brings to mind the mop that has only needed two new heads and three new handles.....


----------



## tony111 (19 Dec 2012)

I'm with the Raleigh Wayfarer gang, was it available in blue or blue, or is my mind playing tricks on me ? I was 16 and used it for work as an apprentice plumber, had a rack on the back that could hold a bag of tools that weighed a ton.


----------



## TheJDog (19 Dec 2012)

I had Dawes, then a Peugeot, then a Raleigh Clubman that lasted me from 16 to 28. Great bike, 531 frame, comfy, think the best I ever did on it was around 85 miles or so. Spent every summer in the hills on that bike all through school and uni.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2012)

First new bike was a Raleigh, and my first decent road bike (and now my fixed) was a Raleigh DynaTech 401 Ti.


----------



## HLaB (19 Dec 2012)

My first bike was a Raleigh Chippy





I then (much to his disgust) inherited my brother's Chopper, then his 5sp Raleigh Racer and then got a new Raleigh BMX then a new Raleigh Mtb. So I guess Raleigh ad a big influence on my early cycling life. In my adult cycling career I've deserted them but my Bianchi came from a lbs that was well known as MacDonalds Raleighs, much to the owners disgust even 10 years or so since they abandoned the brand.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Dec 2012)

Still got my 25 year old Raleigh Merlin.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2012)

Through most of the 1990's I commuted on a home brewed bike built on a Raleigh 531 frame



It started life as a fixed then was converted to 6 speed and then to 12.

Some years later I had one of their cheapies.


heavy and slow, 14 or 16 speed I can't remember which, I never went well on it and replacing it with my Pearson was an excellent move, I used it on the turbo a bit and eventually gave it to the husband of one of the wife's friends.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2012)

I had a tricycle when I was very young.

My first *bi*cycle was a singlespeed Raleigh which I got when i was about 9 years old. I rode that until it fell to bits 3 years later and then I got another Raleigh, a 5-speed racer. I rode that for a couple of years until it was stolen from the school bike sheds. 

I didn't own a bicycle again until 1989, for which - *huge*_ thanks, Greg Lemond!  _


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2012)

MrJamie said:


> This must be about 20 years old, although it hardly got any significant mileage. Its my "don't care if it gets stolen" bike, runs surprisingly well though.
> 
> View attachment 16448


 
Got one of those out in the garage - I was given it in the summer.
Halfway through turning it into a cheap heavy tourer - 21 speed, V brakes, butterfly bars and 1.6" slicks.


----------



## MrJamie (20 Dec 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Got one of those out in the garage - I was given it in the summer.
> Halfway through turning it into a cheap heavy tourer - 21 speed, V brakes, butterfly bars and 1.6" slicks.


Cool, would be interested in which bits you choose, especially the drivetrain. I kept the cantis on mine, replaced the cables and put koolstop pads on, which made them good despite the crappy levers. I replaced the seatpost for a longer one & seatpost collar, put my old gel saddle on it, replaced the pedals and the bottom bracket. The axle snapped trying to go up a steep hill  , so replaced the back wheel. Also, new tubes and 26*2.00 M+ Tour tyres. The thing that bugs me and im not sure if its the headset or just the angle of the fork/bars, but the handlebars turn a little too easily, so if you go over a ridge its really easy to twist the handlebars as the wheel cant move.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Dec 2012)

numbnuts said:


> My MTB is a Raleigh



Ditto, it has not been good to me.


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Dec 2012)

Twilkes said:


> Computer Science building of Manchester University


I worked there as a tech, 1978 - 1984.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Dec 2012)

The thing that bugs me and im not sure if its the headset or just the angle of the fork/bars, but the handlebars turn a little too easily, so if you go over a ridge its really easy to twist the handlebars as the wheel cant move.[/quote]

The headset is easy to check. Does it rattle? Hold the front brake and push back and forth, is there any play? The head angle on MTBs is more relaxed than on road bikes so that accounts for some vagueness.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2012)

Loads of Raleighs. Budgie then a Chopper and finally a 1986 Road Ace 531c with Shimano 600 - very nice bike for a 16 year old (bought it myself).


----------



## Bontyboy (20 Dec 2012)

My first bike was a 2nd hand Raleigh shopper, I desperately craved a chopper or a grifter but my folks did not have the disposable to fund such frippery, & I was too lazy to go down chimneys to buy it myself!!!!!!!
If I were to save only 1 of my bikes from a burning bike shed it would be my Raleigh RSP 550!!!!!!! I just love it, it barely resembles the bike that left Raleigh special products shed all those years ago, but at its beating heart remains that titanium frame, now wearing some lovely singular gryphon 29r rigid forks, transmission 32:20 ss, quite big I know, but we got some pretty big hills up here & a favoured race of mine is the strathpuffer & that ratio seems to work quite well on that course. 
So it's a well loved, home botched rigid SS 69r, or 96'r. Long may it rule & thank you Raleigh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hicky (20 Dec 2012)

My older bro had a grifter I had a similar but smaller bike(no idea what it was but had a huge saddle) from then on I had emmelle bmx, diamondback bmx...dearly wanted a mongoose or a raleigh burner with mag wheels!
Then onto an emmelle mtb which I loved and took me everywhere as an early teen...from then a few bso's, had a Carrera mtb(nicked out of the garden) up till now when I have a sirrius and a surly.....I don't know how I've managed to stay away from raleighs!


----------



## Twilkes (20 Dec 2012)

Leaway2 said:


> I worked there as a tech, 1978 - 1984.


 
I hardly worked there as a student in 2007, although we did get free printing. Was quite poetic to see the demise of the bike - it was a month before the saddle went (quick release, no less), and maybe a week or two later for the front wheel, and then a quick tumble into 'who left that frame there?'

"So sad...... so sad....... such a sad, sad, situation......"


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Dec 2012)

About twenty five years ago, on one of my many attempts to back into cycling, I rather impulsively ( because I had a new credit card) went into a bike shop in Hersham, Surrey and bought a brand New Raliegh road bike. Now, I remember purchasing the bike quite well, I also remember the colour of the bike, British Racing Green, I remember it was a road bike with drop handlebars and I remember it cost £315.00, which i thought at the time was a huge amount of money; but that's it.

I can't remember the the model, I can't remember ever riding it, cant remember how long I had it, and don't remember what I did with it. It's almost like a dreamt it. Most odd.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Dec 2012)

I think I was 9 or so, when my Dad took me into Halfords, so it would have been 1981. We looked at, and I sat on, a Raleigh Bomber and a Raleigh Chopper. I couldn't make my mind up - head said Bomber, heart said Chopper.

Later as I lay in bed reading, Dad popped his head round my door. My mind was made up - the Chopper was the bike for me. On Christmas day it was duly unveiled.

It was a bit old-fashioned even then but still a classic ride.

My friends had BMXs - Raleigh Burners or Diamondbacks - but still thought the Chopper was cool in a retro sort of way, kind of like the Status Quo I was getting into. I could certainly go a lot faster than any BMX rider.

I rode everywhere on it. Up to the shopping precinct, to school, and off to friends' houses close by or miles away. I did my cycling proficiency on that bike. 

Getting caught out in the dark, and riding home on the busy road whilst feebly holding a little penlight up in the air is one of my clearest memories. I never considered riding on the pavement because that was for kids. It had a huge rear reflector and was really comfortable to ride.

It was later sold to some friends of the family and I don't know what became of it after that. Wish I'd somehow hung onto it now..


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Dec 2012)

Had the Tommahawk as a kid and was jealous of my Bro's brand new grifter whilst I was on a 2nd hand Puch shopper thing.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (21 Dec 2012)

My best loved bike from my childhood was a raleigh mustang, it was handed down to me by my cousin. It was orange and had 5 or 6 gears, at ten years old I thought it was the best thing on two wheels.


----------



## HovR (21 Dec 2012)

MrJamie said:


> so if you go over a ridge its really easy to twist the handlebars *as the wheel cant move*.


 
By this, do you mean that if there is any resistance stopping the front wheel from moving, then the handlebars can turn independently of the front wheel? If this is the case, then all you have to do is tighten up the bolt on the top of the stem nice and tight.


----------



## wisdom (21 Dec 2012)

Touched the crown jewels when i was a lot younger.
It was the first bike i had with good brakes.Landed on the crossbar on several occasions at first.


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 Dec 2012)

CarlP said:


> About twenty five years ago, on one of my many attempts to back into cycling, I rather impulsively ( because I had a new credit card) went into *a bike shop in Hersham, Surrey* and bought a brand New Raliegh road bike. Now, I remember purchasing the bike quite well, I also remember the colour of the bike, British Racing Green, I remember it was a road bike with drop handlebars and I remember it cost £315.00, which i thought at the time was a huge amount of money; but that's it.
> 
> I can't remember the the model, I can't remember ever riding it, cant remember how long I had it, and don't remember what I did with it. It's almost like a dreamt it. Most odd.


 
That was Brown's, just under the railway bridge - and I claim my fifty pounds.

I don't deserve it, but I claim it nonetheless.


----------



## MrJamie (21 Dec 2012)

HovR said:


> By this, do you mean that if there is any resistance stopping the front wheel from moving, then the handlebars can turn independently of the front wheel? If this is the case, then all you have to do is tighten up the bolt on the top of the stem nice and tight.


 Thanks, ill give that a go - Its been a while but I think i was mainly tightening the big nut where the stem meets the frame/headset. It still takes a fair bit of effort, but a big guy hanging off wide bars doesnt seem to help with the leverage side of things 

Also remembered, my friends had Raleigh Mantis and Lizard i think it was and I think my sister has a ~20 year old raleigh girls MTB which was hardly used and still works fine about once a year.


----------



## HovR (21 Dec 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Thanks, ill give that a go - Its been a while but I think i was mainly tightening the big nut where the stem meets the frame/headset. It still takes a fair bit of effort, but a big guy hanging off wide bars doesnt seem to help with the leverage side of things


 
Yeah, sounds like a stem issue to me rather than a headset issue. Could be wrong though! When tightening up the bolt on top of the stem, hold the front wheel between your legs so you can put plenty of force in to tightening the bolt without the wheel turning.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Dec 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> That was Brown's, just under the railway bridge - and I claim my fifty pounds.
> 
> I don't deserve it, but I claim it nonetheless.



Correct, but no £50, but here's a shiney sixpence for trouble you young scallywag. Is Browns still there?

Now, what was the bike?


----------



## Fnaar (21 Dec 2012)

I regularly lay down my cloak over puddles, so that ladies may cycle safely over them


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Dec 2012)

Earlier this year I gave a talk at Nottingham Uni on the early history of the bicycle industry in England as part of Raleigh's 125th anniversary.
http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/CAS/ral...andscapeMediaGalleryNoCaption_List_GoToPage=1


----------



## DuncanT (21 Dec 2012)

I always wanted one of these







I have always been slightly un-conformist


----------



## Lance Jack (21 Dec 2012)

The Grifter, that brings back memories. I learned to ride on my sisters bike and then my first bike was a Grifter.
I also won a Raleigh Town-something a few years ago. I was mad on competitions and did every one going, won a few things as well, one of them being a very nice bike.


----------



## steve30 (28 Dec 2012)

I had a Raleigh Activator in the 1990s.


----------



## taximan (28 Dec 2012)

I inherited my fathers Lenton Sports & used it for a few yearsfrom the late 50s untill I bought my Sun Snipe in about 1963. It was in excellent condition when I got it but sadly by the time I replaced it, it was only fit for the big bike rack in the sky


----------



## the_mikey (28 Dec 2012)

My first three bikes as a child were all made by Raleigh, I started with the Raleigh Budgie, then moved on to a Raleigh Strika, and then I had my first Raleigh Road Bike (it was white with red graphics , child sized with mudguards). Even the MTB I had for commuting to work on was a somewhat heavy but entirely reliable Raleigh.


----------



## Crosstrailer (28 Dec 2012)

Red Raleigh Tomahawk
Yellow Mk 1 Chopper
Black Mk 2 'Prismatic' Limited Edition Chopper

and most recently a rear light which has packed up after 3 months.......


----------



## mcshroom (28 Dec 2012)

I did my cycling proficiency test on a sky blue and whire Raleigh BMX at a time where BMXs were not popular and all my friends were buying rigid MTBs with a massive 15 gears on them.

I then went through a couple of MTBSOs after that and stopped riding.

Now I have an early 90s Raleigh Criterium 501 frame (from a forumite on a different forum) which I have built up and is now my main audax and general riding bike: -


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2012)

My first proper bike as a child was a Rudge with solid tyres.

I believe they were bought by Raleigh or connected in some way.

In the 80s I had a new Raleigh Marauder 'mountain' bike - simple road frame with chunky tyres and cheapie 18-speed Shimano gears.

I did a lot of miles on that - for me - including a ride from Walthamstow, east London, into the West End and back.

It was the furthest I'd ever been on bike - I don't go a lot further now.


----------



## Mapster5 (29 Dec 2012)

Got a silver grifter in my shed


----------



## adamhearn (29 Dec 2012)

Pretty sure my first was a Tomahawk. Can't recall if I had another!


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

I started with a blue chopper then a 10 speed racer I now have a diamondback contraflow so I guess I must like them eh


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Dec 2012)

I have vague memories of folk putting motorbike tyres on Grifters, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mapster5 (30 Dec 2012)

I've seen that done as well!


----------



## Arthur (30 Dec 2012)

I got back into cycling as an adult with a second-hand Raleigh Winner that I bought in the early 90s for a tenner.
It performed faultlessly for several years and quite a few thousand miles before a nasty crack appeared in the left chain-stay and I reluctantly stripped the parts and skipped the frame . I've owned faster, better-built bikes since then but I've never matched the fondness I had for the old Raleigh.


----------



## betty swollocks (31 Dec 2012)

I (mis) read the op's title to this thread as 'Has Raleigh touched your cycling wife?'
Naughty Sir Walter!


----------



## Dan B (31 Dec 2012)

First bike I paid for with my own money (albeit that it was mostly birthday money) was a Raleigh Micron 5, which I have not yet seen mentioned upthread. I was more than slightly surprised to see a very similar looking one for sale in a local bike shop a couple of months ago - it even had the short mudguards and spongey handlebar grip stuff that I fitted to mine post-purchase - but declined to purchase it for son&heir as I see no reason he shouldn't have the benefit of all I've learned about frame materials since those days. Also, nowhere to store it until he grows into it.







Still, it was a lot of fun at the time


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2013)

Dan B said:


> First bike I paid for with my own money (albeit that it was mostly birthday money) was a Raleigh Micron 5, which I have not yet seen mentioned upthread. I was more than slightly surprised to see a very similar looking one for sale in a local bike shop a couple of months ago - it even had the short mudguards and spongey handlebar grip stuff that I fitted to mine post-purchase - but declined to purchase it for son&heir as I see no reason he shouldn't have the benefit of all I've learned about frame materials since those days. Also, nowhere to store it until he grows into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have been able to resist the temptation. I had a boomerang bike when I was a teenager, I think I gave it to someone who then promptly flogged it for a quid at the local auction house where my mum worked. Mum rang to tell me she's bought me a new bike for a quid, and lo and behold it was my own bike. I took the tyres and tubes off it and rode it around on the rims. I don't recall why, but I do recall the effect it had on my eggs, to the extent I was quite surprised they still had the ability to sire spawn many years later.


----------



## matthat (26 Feb 2013)

Found this thread and feel the need to comment!! My 1st proper bike was a Raleigh BMX burner probably bought for my 10th birthday which might still be buried in the depths of the parents garage!! May well have to investigate that on my next visit down south! That would make it nearly 30yrs old EEEK


----------



## Stu9 (26 Feb 2013)

My first Raleigh was a Hustler racer then a Chopper....god I wish I'd taken care of them and still had them


----------



## Iainj837 (27 Feb 2013)

1st Raleigh was a Ranger in blue, then a Chopper mk 2 in the famous red then a gap from cycling then got a hybrid then a Raleigh pioneer venture touring bike which got me back into cycling in a big way, but miss the Chopper, I wish I still had it even if it was just in the garage.
I used to wash it every Sunday, everyone used to comment on it being in great condition.


----------



## Psycolist (27 Feb 2013)

Afraid I seem to pre date most of the posters so far, but Raleigh were the only bike brand easily avaliable to the masses in the post war 50's. Rode them as a child, coz thats all there was, but in adult years, have been dissapointed by the 2 adult bikes from them. Heavy, poor quality parts and prone to rust. Sorry Raleigh fans, but I can only speak as I find.


----------



## snorri (27 Feb 2013)

The first bike I bought with my own money was a Raleigh Etape, I remember being impressed with the lightness and disapponted to find very little of it was actually made in the UK. It was fine for day trips, but on my first cycle tour in Ireland, although only carrying rear panniers I felt the frame was bending, it had to go. It was replaced by a Raleigh Jaguar, an altogether more substantial machine. I took it on a tour of Cornwall and Devon which morphed into a LEJOG and realised I had discovered proper touring. After that we went to mainland Europe for a trip along the LF1 and the following year to Norway. By this time I wanted a real tourer and the Jaguar became my regular utility and day tripper bike, 17 years on and it continues to fulfil that function.


----------

